# Tan skin, brown eyes.....Blonde hair? HELP!



## MinahMushu (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi..
 
I don't know if i can ask on this forum but really need some help!
I'm middle eastern with tanned skin and brown eyes. I have always wanted to go blonde. In fact I bought Light Golden Blonde hair dye (From Garnier) And I really want to use it but kind of scared how it will look..
I don't want to go like honey blonde because I want legit blonde hair...something more unique and dramatic. But I'm just wondering...Will it look good?

Pic here...No makeup so excuse that!




 
*embedded photo - mod*


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

Why don't you try a wig on? Might give you an idea of what it will look like...Take a friend or someone with you to give you an opinion as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 26, 2011)

Please do not use the hair dye your purchased. Your hair will turn orange.

Go to a salon and have a consultation.

A) Have the stylist dye your hair the colour you want.

To go that blonde, your hair will be stripped of colour and then the desired colour you want will be applied.

Just be warned that dyeing hair a light blonde on hair will be high maintenance.

The maintenance will be pricey, as touch up will be every 3-4 weeks.

B) You could consider having highlights instead. Have the stylist do 3-4 shaded of medium to dark blond. Highlighting may be more attractive on you as it will be more compatible to you skin tone.

Also, there will be less upkeep, less damage to your hair and less expense.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree, go to a salon and get it done - at least for the first time.  They'll be able to show you colours and help you with your colour selection.  It could turn orange or it could truly damage your hair especially if you are completely inexperienced with bleaching your hair.  They can also add either low lights and high lights to give your hair colour a natural look.


----------

